# Is aulonocara mamelela the same as Aulonocara Lemon Jake?



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

So as the title say's Is aulonocara mamelela the same as Aulonocara Lemon Jake?

I got some fry about 8 month ago and was told they were Aulonocara Jacobfriebergie Lemon Jake "Undu Reef" is that the same as aulonocara mamelela "Undu Reef" and if it is why does a google image search of Aulonocara Jacobfriebergie Lemon Jake only bring up yellow lemon jakes and a image search of aulonocara mamelela bring up some yellow and some orange?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

They are the same fish.

I'm not sure about the pictures on google, but Google does bring up some fish with those searches, that aren't this fish. There will be variations, including from diet.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

For example what type of fish is this?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

That looks like a lemon jake but the really white tail fin and tip of dorsal fin looks like it may have been line bred for that coloration. On mine and most of the ones I have seen the fins are yellow with white on the very tips of the fins. Maybe Fogelhund can expound on that.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Alright, so that orangeish brownish instead of the normal yellow color is fine?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Aulonocara_Freak said:


> Alright, so that orangeish brownish instead of the normal yellow color is fine?


I am not sure as I have never seen one that color and the fin shape looks a bit off. It may have been line bred for that color or it may be a hybrid. It is still a beautiful fish.


----------



## Jmatson (Nov 16, 2012)

did you use a flash when you took that pic? To me, looks like the flash is throwing off the true colors to the fish. I know when i use flash on my Lemon Jake it makes the blue seem more white. if not, how big is he? could be still young and hasn't grown into his deeper blue and yellow colors.
The shape and color seem good to me.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

That pic isn't mine. It's one I found off of google.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Not a mature fish, I'm not sure I'd draw any conclusions..


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

these are mine what do you think?


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Afew more shot's




























My Favorite


----------

